
Exposing NSDictionary (2014) - enos_feedler
http://ciechanowski.me/blog/2014/04/08/exposing-nsdictionary/
======
mbca
> I’m fascinated how simple the __NSDictionaryI turned out to be.

There may be other cases where one gets something entirely different than the
__NSDictionaryI class, depending on how the dictionary was created or how much
/ what kind of data it contains. There is some evidence[1] that Apple switches
implementations of its collection classes based on various conditions, even
something very simple, such as when an array contains more than X elements
(where "X" is some threshold where the optimization characteristics change).
Being able to dynamically change implementations is the main benefit of class
clusters after all.

[1]
[http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/array.html](http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/array.html)

